# Cats below the Greenup?



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello all, Me and a buddy of mine are planning to make a trip down to the Ohio later this month. It will be the first time either one of us has ever fished the river. I've heard the Greenup has some pretty good fishing, but from what I see, it looks like it's mostly wipers. Is there decent catfishing there also? We live just south of Toledo, so we can't really come down to scout the area. Looking to get on some Flatties or Blues, but channels would be fine too. Not looking for any secret spots, just a report on the catfishing below the dam in general would be extremely helpful. Not sure if we should fish right at the wall or hike down river a bit. We'll be fishing from the bank. Thanks!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

They have been shutting down the Hydros thru the daytime for maint. and the Cats have been biting . Mostly Shovelheads to 25 lbs. Cut bait mostly. Plenty of riverbank to fish, so enjoy yourself and be prepared to catch anything!!


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Catch some skip jacks for bait.


----------

